# כמה כסף לשים במעטפה?



## STING3ER (26/3/15)

כמה כסף לשים במעטפה? 
לאחרונה הוזמנתי לכמה חתונות, לחלק מהחתונות וויתרתי בגלל שאין לי כסף לכל זה
אני לא עובד והחתנים שמזמינים אותי יודעים את זה.
בלחץ אני יכול אוליי להוציא 150 ש"ח על חתונה, זה בסדר?

אלה שלא הגעתי אליהם לחתונה התחילו לא לדבר איתי (סוג של שנאה על זה שלא הגעתי) ואני לא חושב שזה הוגן
ואחד מהם שעשה אירוע במקום מפואר שמתי לו 200 ש"ח במעטפה אבל גם עשה פרצוף אחרי זה והרגשתי כאילו שלא כיסיתי לו את המנות.

אני לא בטוח אם אנשים מצפים להזמין אנשים בשביל לכסות מנות או בשביל לחגוג עם מכרים שלהם
מה דעתכם על כל העניין?


----------



## dandunaf1 (26/3/15)

לדעתי אנשים מגזימים 
ביחס הרציני מדי שלהם לחתונה ולא מבינים שהעולם לא מפסיק ברגע שהם מתחתנים ולאנשים יש את הבעיות שלהם וכו׳... למשל יש לי חברה שהודיעה שהיא לא תגיע לחתונה ואני יודעת שיש לה בעיה כלכלית ולא לחצתי עליה או שיניתי משהו בקשר בהתאם לזה אבל יש אנשים שממש רואים את זה כזלזול ומנתקים את הקשר בעקבות זה... זה ממש תלוי בבנאדם ובהשקפה הכללית שלו...
&nbsp
בקשר לשאלה, לדעתי היום מסתכלים על סכום של 150-200 ש״ח שזה סכום נמוך, מהחתונות שהייתי לאחרונה ומהחתונה שלי אני יכולה להגיד שאדם מהעבודה/לימודים בדר״כ מביא 300 (וכמה בודדים 250 ש״ח), והיו כמה שידוע שהם בקשיים שהביאו 200 ש״ח וזה היה די מיעוט... אם הזוג מבין הוא רק ישמח שבאת לשמוח בשמחתם ולא יהיה אכפת לו מה יש במעטפה... ויש כאלו שהם לא כאלו.. לדעתי אם היכולת הכלכלית שלך היא 150 ש״ח יהיה יפה ומרגש להביא מתנה אישית בסכום הזה עם ערך סנטימנטלי לזוג.


----------



## STING3ER (27/3/15)

עדיף יותר לא להגיע מלשים 150 ש"ח? 
אני בדילמה גם בעיקר בגלל שהודעתי שאני יגיע
ואם אני יחליט ברגע האחרון שאני לא יגיע, זה אומר שהמתחתנים יפסידו על זה כסף?
&nbsp
החתן הוא נחמד אבל לא יודע אם הוא יבין אותי.
&nbsp
ברגע זה אני פשוט מעדיף למנוע מכמה שיותר אנשים לשנוא אותי
עד כמה הזוי שזה נשמע, זה המצב. וזה או שאני צריך לחיות ברעב כמה ימים או שאני צריך לשים להם 250 ש"ח רק שיהיו מרוצים


----------



## ronitvas (27/3/15)

עצוב בעיני שכך המצב 
אבל אתה חי את חייך ועם חשבון הבנק שלך.
לפעמים, כשאתה בתוך כל ארגון החתונה וההוצאות הגבוהות עליה, שוכחים את מטרת האירוע ולשם מה התכנסנו.
אם החבר לא מבין שהכסף זה לא העיקר, ושיש לו חברים שלא יכולים לעמוד כלכלית בכל האירועים שהם מוזמנים אליהם, עדיף כבר עכשיו לעשות סינון איכותי של חברייך (ואני מצטערת אם אני בוטה).
אם זה חבר קרוב, שמאוד חשוב לך להגיע ולשמוח איתו, דבר איתו ותסביר לו את המצב.
אם זה חבר לא קרוב, ואתה גם ככה לא ממש רוצה ללכת, תרים טלפון, תסביר יפה שלא תוכל להגיע למרות שאישרת הגעה ותאחל מזל טוב.


----------



## dandunaf1 (27/3/15)

לדעתי עדיף להגיע 
אתה יכול להכין ברכה יפה ומושקעת ולצרף מתנה כמו ערכת רחצה לזוג עם שמות שלהם חרוטים על מגבות קטנות... יש כל מיני אמנים בנחלת בנימין שעושים יצירות אישיות מגניבות... משהו רומנטי לביתו... פשוט לפצות על המתנה הצנועה בהשקעה בפרטים ובמשהו שיהיה משמעותי לזוג...


----------



## STING3ER (27/3/15)

רעיון מעניין 
אולי באמת אני יוסיף מתנה קטנה,
כשאני חושב על זה 150 ש"ח שאני ישים ועוד מתנה שתעלה משהו כמו 50 ש"ח כבר הגעתי ל 200 ש"ח, במקרה זה אולי כדאי כבר לתת 200 וזהו?


----------



## dandunaf1 (27/3/15)

הכוונה אם היכולת שלך היא מקסימום 150 ש״ח 
להביא מתנה וברכה שלא יעלו על הסכום הזה... אבל עם נופך אישי שקשור לזוג.
&nbsp


----------



## אמרלדה (29/3/15)

שלום, הגעתי מהראשי 
שנים רבות הייתי במצב הזה, ומה שעשיתי זה להקדיש זמן.
&nbsp
כלומר: להסתובב בכל מיני מקומות ולחפש מתנה קטנה בסכום שלי.
מה שאתה צריך לעשות, לדעתי, זה בדיוק מה שכתב/ה לך דנדונה.
לא להוסיף מתנה קטנה, לקנות מתנה קטנה יפה ב-150 שקל.
מתנה שיש לה ערך מוסף, לא משהו שכל עמישראל מביא. באמת עיצוב אישי זה יופי.
&nbsp
אני זוכרת שקניתי פעם בכרמל באיזה יום שישי שני מתלים למגבות אמבטיה,
מצוירים, מעץ, בעבודת יד. הם עלו זול, וגרמו לזוג שמחה רבה כי היו מיוחדים
ויפים.
&nbsp
לא צריך להוסיף ל-150 עוד מתנה. תקדיש לזה קצת זמן, לך לאיזה שוק איכרים או לכרמל
או שוק מעצבים כזה, ותחפש שם משהו.
&nbsp
זה מאוד עצוב. אבל לא הייתי אומרת לך להפסיק ללכת. אני כן שמעתי לפני שנים חברה שלי
אומרת שהיא מצפה שיכסו לה את המנה, ולכן לא הלכתי. אני חושבת שאם תכיר כמה מקומות
בהם אתה יכול לקנות מתנה כמו זאת שהזכרתי למעלה, אתה יכול ללכת בשקט. רוב האנשים
יבינו, גם בהנחה שהם מכירים אותך.


----------



## STING3ER (30/3/15)

תגובה 
מכל האנשים שבאים אם אני יהיה זה שנותן להם מתנה, יש לי הרגשה שזה דווקא יגרום לי להיראות רע,
זה משהו שהם יצתרכו להיגרר איתו, מה שטוב במעטפות שמלאות בכסף זה שלא קשה לסחוב אותם.
&nbsp
חוץ מזה החלטתי היום לשאול שניים מהאנשים בעבודה שלא הזמינו אותי לחתונה שלהם, כמה כסף לשים במעטפה, שניהם אמרו לי שנתנו להם בממוצע 300 ש"ח והציעו לי לתת גם 300 ש"ח, אמרתי להם שאני בקשיים כלכליים וכל מה שיש לי הולך לתשלומים כאלה ואחרים והם אמרו "תשים 300".
אני בשוק.
מה שכן אני לא יפריע לזוג הנשוי בגלל שהם בטח בתהליכים של חתונה אז לא לבוא לחתונה זה לא יקרה
אבל אני רוצה שיהיה לי כסף להתקיים אז כנראה שאני ישים 170 ש"ח במעטפה,
גם על הכסף הזה כואב לי הלב אבל אין מה לעשות....
&nbsp
מה שעצוב זה שמי שזו החתונה שלו זה מישהו שאני מכיר רק 4 שנים
&nbsp
בפעם הבאה אני הולך לחתונות רק של קרובי משפחה


----------



## חובטת שטיחים (27/3/15)

הכי גרוע זה להודיע שאתה בא ואז לא להגיע 
זה בעיני הכי פחות מכבד (וגם גורם להפסד כלכלי). תחליט היום אם אתה מגיע ותודיע להם מראש.
לגבי כמה לשים, זה באמת עניין שלך, אני כאמור מצפצפת על כל העולם וממש לא מעניין אותי כמה עולה מנה... בטוח שלא אכנס לחובות בגלל חתונה של מישהו אחר (אבל סביר להניח שפשוט אעדיף לא להגיע).


----------



## למיישכוחלזכורעוד (30/3/15)

מי שישנא אותך על דבר כזה אין לו מקום בחיים שלך


----------



## חובטת שטיחים (27/3/15)

אני מגיעה רק לחתונות מדרגה קרובה 
לכל השאר אני לא מגיעה, אבל כן מתייחסת בכבוד: מודיעה מראש שנבצר ממני להגיע ומתנצלת ולפעמים נותנת מתנה צנועה לבית (מפת שולחן או כלי מטבח בעלות של כ-50-100 ש"ח). בעבודה אנחנו כמה שלא מגיעות לארועים אבל כן אוספות סכום קטן מכל אחת ושולחות מתנה צנועה.
רוב האנשים מכבדים את הבחירה שלי ולא ראיתי שמפסיקים לדבר איתי או עושים לי פרצופים. אם בעיני מישהו זה לא מוצא חן, הוא יכול לנשק לי...


----------



## עתלי פרח (27/3/15)

אני משתדלת להגיע לכל אירוע שאליו אני מוזמנת 
בהנחה שההזמנה אומרת שהזוג מעוניין בנוכחותי ושהיא תשמח אותם. בעבר כשהייתי בקשיים כלכליים גם הייתי שמה סכום דומה למה שהזכרת - אם הזוג מכיר אותך, הם יבינו. אתה גם בכיף יכול לצרף פתק שמסביר את עצמך (אגב, כשאתה שם 150 אתה כבר שם יותר מזוג שהגיע יחד אבל המתנה שלהם מכסה רק מנה אחת, שזה מה שקורה לרוב).
וסתם לציין גם שאני מתחתנת בקרוב, יש לי מוזמנים שידוע לי שהיכולת הכלכלית שלהם נמוכה כרגע ואני מקפידה לומר לכולם כשאני מזמינה שהמתנות זה לא מה שמשנה לי אלא הנוכחות שלהם ושכל מה שאני מצפה מהם זה לשמח אותי - זו לדעתי הראייה הכי שפויה.


----------



## Princess Lotta (30/3/15)

גישה בריאה וטובה


----------



## עוד פיה אחת פחות (27/3/15)

זה כל כך עצוב בעיניי. 
אני רוצה להאמין שהזמינו אותך כי רוצים שתחגוג איתם ותשמח בחתונה שלהם, ולא כי רוצים את כספך.


----------



## dori78 (27/3/15)

כמה שאתה יכול. 
אם הזוג ייעלב ויגיד לך משהו או ינתק איתך את הקשר בגלל זה - כנראה שהם לא באמת חברים.
יש לי חבר טוב שלא עובד כבר למעלה משנה. אני לוקחת בחשבון שהוא לא יוכל להביא כלום וזה בסדר גמור מבחינתי.


----------



## tatarata (27/3/15)

תשובה 
הבעיה היא שאנשים היום מאוד חוצפנים ומצפים שאורחים יממנו להם את האירוע, לא רק חתונות, גם אירועים אחרים. אני לא מגיעה בד"כ לאירועים ולא רק מטעמים כלכליים. וגם לא נוהגת לשלוח מתנות, לא רואה בזה שום ערך מוסף. זה אירוע פרטי שלהם, הרוב באמת מזמינים, כי צריך קצת מימון ולאחר מכן נעלמים.
אחרי כמה אירוים שהגעתי ונתתי מתנות מכובדות, פתאום אנשים נעלמו. מאז אין אירועים, צר לי.


----------



## Beetlejuice68 (30/3/15)

יש לי הרבה מה להגיד על זה.. 
אז ככה בעבר הייתי עובד במקום מאוד צעיר שכולם התחתנו וכולם הוזמנו ובעבר היינו עוספים 250 שקל מכל אחד (המזכירה של הבוס הייתה עושה את זה) ואז שמים מעטפה מכובדת מכולם
אבל מה זה מקום עבודה ונטו ראו בנו לכסות את המנה למרות שבאמת היה כיף והכל ויחד אמרנו לעצמנו שזה ערב של כל החברים יחד
אבל רגע! ערב שאוכלים ושותים וכל אחד שם 250 שקל?!?!  היה לנו מצב שהיו לנו 5 חתונות בחודש וכן כמו אידיוט הכלתי לכולם
אחרי שכל אחד הלך לדרכו בעבודה אף אחד לא בקשר ואף אחד לא שם על אף אחד
&nbsp
זה קרה כשהייתי רווק אבל אני אומר וואלה מה קורה לאדם שנשוי זאת חתיכת הוצאה!
ואם זה קורה למצב בו האדם במצב כלכלי לא טוב ובאמת חוויתי בחיי מצב כלכלי בעייתי שכל שקל מנסים לחסוך ואני כל כך מבין את זה, ה250 שקל האלה נראים מאוד מאוד חשובים!
&nbsp
הבעיה שזוג שמתחתן קודם כל חושב כלכלית ולפי מנה!
אין יותר את הערך של לשמח חתן כלה אלא הכל נספר בצ'אקים.
חבל שאנשים לא מבינים שמחיר המנה היום זה בערך סכום של יום עבודה של אדם ממוצע זה מאוד מאוד כבד לעבוד יום שלם בשביל זוג שהחליטו להתחתן (לבריאות והרבה אושר) אבל למה לעזזל אני צריך לממן לכם את כל הבלאגן?
&nbsp
&nbsp
אני מבחינתי סגרתי עניין, יותר לא הולך לחתונות של אנשים מהעבודה או כל מני חברויות מזדמנות
לאחרונה הוזמנתי על ידי חבר מהעבודה אבל לשמחתי דווקא הייתי צריך לעבוד וזה מאוד שמח אותי
גם לעבוד ולקבל כסף וגם לא ללכת לחתונה שאין לי שום עניין בה..  פשוט לא מעניין אותי! בקושי יש לנו את הטלפון אחד של השני אז על מה עכשיו לשים לו 300 שקל??
אני יכול לצאת עם אישתי לאחת המסעדות הכי טובות בעיר ועוד יצא לנו עודף.. אז בחיאת!
&nbsp
פשוט לא הולכים, אומרים אני מצטער יש לי דבר X באותו יום וצר לי ולכן לא אגיע
זהו פשוט!
&nbsp


----------



## האהבה היא פרח (30/3/15)

היתה לי תקופה כזאת 
הייתי נותנת 150 ש"ח וכותבת בברכה, שבאתי לחגוג עמם מתוך אהבה, אבל כרגע מצבי הכלכלי בכי רע, ואני מקווה שבאירועים הבאים אוכל לפצות אותם.
&nbsp
אף פעם לא היתה בעיה עם זה.
ברוך השם, היום כבר זה אחרת והיו כאלה שזכיתי לתת להם מתנות ראויות +  באירועים שלאחר מכן


----------



## anesthesi (30/3/15)

מה שאתה כותב באמת מבאס 
אבל אתה יכול לתת כמה שאתה יכול לתת.  אתה לא עובד, והכסף לא גדל על העץ ליד הבית שלך.
מי שהזמין אותך - הזמין אותך לחגוג איתו.
אם הוא בונה עליך כספית - זו בעיה שלו.
אם יש לו בעיה עם כמה שהבאת - זו בעיה שלו.
זה מצב לא הכי נעים בעולם, אבל לפעמים יש סיטואציות לא מושלמות.
מי שבאמת חבר שלך, ישמח שבאת לחגוג איתו, ויקבל בהבנה שאתה קצת לחוץ בתקופה הזו ולא יכול להתפרע עם מתנות.


----------



## ליאור המקורית8 (31/3/15)

מוזמנים לא צריכים לכסות מנת חתונה 
אם בני הזוג לא חודבים כלכלית נכונה זה בעייתם. אורח נותן לפי כיסו בלבד.
מאידך, אם זה חבר טוב ואינך רוצה לפספס הייתי משקיעה עוד 50 ש"ח.
אפשר להוסיף בברכה...... להתראות באירוע הבא כשאעבוד או משהו בסגנון
כדי שהצד המזמין יבין. מי שלא מבין זו גם בעייתם.
אפשר גם להרים טלפון למזמין ולהסביר לו את המצב (למרות שהוא יודע) בצורה
חזקה יותר. לפי התגובה כבר תבין אם כדאי לך ללכת או לא.


----------



## STING3ER (1/4/15)

אם אני אמרתי שאני יגיע ואני לא יגיע? 
ברצינות הגעתי למסקנה שאני לא צריך להגביל את עצמי בגלל כל מיני שטויות של אנשים אחרים,
החתונה עוד מעט ואני מעדיף לקנות לעצמי בגדים חדשים שאני באמת צריך במקום זה.
&nbsp
איך זה הולך? יש להם רשימה של מי שאישר הגעה, מי שהגיע וכמה נתנו להם כסף?
&nbsp
חתונות צריך להזמין רק קרובי משפחה וחברים ממש קרובים!!!!


----------



## עתלי פרח (1/4/15)

נראה לי שזה רק הוגן להודיע שבסוף לא תוכל להגיע. 
סבבה לא להגיע אבל תודיע, אם תרצה תמציא איזה תירוץ, מה שמשנה זה שלא יכללו אותך במספרים הסופיים כי זה יהיה הפסד להם.


----------



## STING3ER (1/4/15)

החתונה מחר 
החתן בטח מתעסק עם דברים אחרים עכשיו
אם אני ישלח לו הודעה זה יפריע?


----------



## עתלי פרח (1/4/15)

עזוב להפריע 
מה שיותר משנה זה שזה כנראה כבר מאוחר מדי... הם בטח כבר הודיעו לאולם על מספר אורחים.
הייתי באה במקומך ושמה מאה שקל, כותבת בכנות את הסיבה על כרטיס יפה ששמה במעטפה עם הכססף. אלא אם אתה ממש זקוק גם למאה ש"ח האלו (סיטואציה מוכרת לי מהעבר) ואז פשוט אל תגיע, לא נורא.


----------



## elinoket (7/4/15)

זה בסדר גמור אם לא תגיע וזאת תופעה ידועה 
אף פעם לא כל מי שמאשר הגעה מגיע והזוג תמיד לוקח את זה בחשבון ומתחייב על פחות ממנות ממה שאישרו לו הגעה.
תשלח הודעה שאתה חולה וממש מצטער וזהו.
תתן להם איזה מתנה קטנה אחרי החתונה אם אתה רוצה אבל אל תרגיש רע כי אישרת הגעה. חותמת לך שכל זוג שפוי תמיד מתחייב על פחות מנות.


----------



## SupermanZW (1/4/15)

הקטע הוא שרוב האנשים באמת מעדיפים שאלה שלא יכולים לכסות את 
המנה לא יגיעו, טעית שאמרת שתבוא. לא יודע מה עשית בסוף (אני מבין מתאריך כתיבת ההודעה שהחתונה כבר התקיימה), בכל מקרה, לו הייתי במצבך הייתי מודיע שלא אגיע ומציין את הסיבה. להבטיח להגיע ואז לא להגיע זה הכי גרוע כי זה אומר שישלמו על המנה שלך למרות שלא תבוא.

ממילא חלק גדול מההזמנות מגיעות רק מתוך נימוס וכל הזוגות יודעים שמבין האנשים ש*אינם* ממשפחותיהם הקרובות כמחצית לא מגיעים מכל מיני סיבות.


----------



## Yemeth (2/4/15)

כל השרשור הזה מראה 
עד כמה חתונות הפכו ל"תעשיה".
איפה החברים והרצון לשמח? נבלעו בין הצ'קים.


----------



## למיישכוחלזכורעוד (2/4/15)

מה זה "הפכו"? זה האורחים והמשפחות שהפכו את זה לתעשייה 
כל אחד מאיתנו כשהוא מארגן אירוע או מתארח באירוע יכול לבחור לעשות מזה מסחרה ולשפוט אנשים לפי גודל השיק ולדבר על "רווח" או להגיד  "הפסדתי" ולהתחיל לחשב אם כיסינו מנה או לא כיסינו ואם האורחים כיסו או לא כיסו. או שזו תהיה שמחה אמיתית,  מסיבה אחת מתוך עוד הרבה מסיבות שיבואו בהמשך בחיים . זו לא גזירה משמיים, זה הכל בראש וזה בידיים של מי שמארגן אירוע . מבחינתי זה לא מעניין אפילו קצת השיקול הכלכלי של בני הזוג , הם לא יודעים מה קורה בכיס שלי, אני לא בכיס שלהם .
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------



## מיהענת (2/4/15)

סליחה שמתערבת, אבל זה פשוט גועל נפש 
שאני התחתנתי, חברה התקשרה להגיד לי שלא תבוא בשל קשיים כלכליים,
אמרתי לה שתבוא ותביא מעטפה עם ברכה יפה. סה-טו.
ככה, אף אחד לא צריך לדעת אם היא הביאה או לא ומה וכמה הביאה.
היא חברה טובה ורצתה לחגוג בשמחתי,
ואני לא צריכה ל"העניש" אותה בזה שאני מתחתנת.

כל אחד ייתן מה שהוא יכול, מה שהוא רוצה לנכון, 
ויבוא או לא יבוא, לפי השיקולים שלו,
מה לעשות, הזוג שמתחתן הוא לא מרכז העולם (גם אם נראה לו)
ומי שבוחר לריב בגלל בלא הייתי בחתונה שלו - בעיה שלו....


----------



## סופר לא סתם (2/4/15)

נשמע שאתה צריך להחליף חברים


----------



## STING3ER (3/4/15)

היתי בחתונה ושמתי 200 ש"ח, אני מרוצה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
מקווה שזה מספיק, לא קל לי לשים סכום כזה
אני ממש נהנתי בחתונה, היה כיף האוכל היה טוב, שנתיים לא נהנתי ככה
הלכתי לברך את החתן והוא אמר לי תודה שהגעת
הרבה חברים היו שם,
היו גם כאלה שלא הלכתי לחתונה שלהם
אחד מהם בא אליי להתנצל שהוא לא הזמין אותי לחתונה שלו בגלל שהוא שמע ממישהו שהזמין אותי שלא הגעתי, הם חשבו שאני סנוב שאני לא בא לחתונות.
&nbsp
אפילו רקדתי לרגע עם בחורה מדהימה שעובדת כרקדנית מקצועית
רק חבל שלא השגתי מספר טלפון ממנה ואפילו מבחורה אחרת שהיתה שם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&nbsp
בקיצור באמת ששמחתי בחתונה הזו, אני מאחל לזוג הרבה שנים טובות והרבה שמחה, כי באמת מגיע להם.
ובקשר אליי, עם כל האכזבות שהחיים נותנים לי לפעמים, תמיד טוב מידי פעם ללכת לאירוע משמח שכזה ולשכוח מהכל ופשוט להנות....
&nbsp
תודה לכם על התגובות, ומזל טוב לכל המתחתנים
בקרוב אצלי.


----------



## ronitvas (6/4/15)

ריגשת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמחה לשמוע והלוואי שנוכל לעזור גם לך בארגוני החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חג שמח


----------

